

Why does nobody open source near real time satellite imagery - pyguysf

I would love to help the search for MH370 but would need satellite imagery from recent images (ala digital globe) why won&#x27;t they release the raw images and let us crunch away to try to find potential debris?
======
bobfirestone
The companies that own the satellite images are not running charities.

~~~
pyguysf
because pictures of ocean must be otherwise incredibly popular.

------
ig1
DigitalGlobe are running a crowdsearching project to search their imagery:
[http://www.tomnod.com/nod/](http://www.tomnod.com/nod/)

